# Warehouse employee---Middle Baldwin county?



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking for experienced warehouse employee with some previous supervisory experience. Must understand proper warehousing techniques and operate with little to no supervision. Must be able to operate reach truck and forklift properly and must have current or recent certification. Looking for clean drug free individual that wants to work with other like minded individuals. PM me for details-Serious Inquires only please.


----------

